# Sherry Cherry Tomatoes- REC



## Heat (Apr 7, 2005)

*This one is from Rachael Ray, this is yummy! *

_*2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil *_
_*3 cloves garlic, finely chopped *_
_*1 small onion, finely chopped *_
_*1 pint cherry tomatoes *_
_*2 tablespoons sherry wine vinegar or dry sherry (I use balsamic vinegar!) *_
_*1 teaspoon sugar *_
_*1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes *_
_*salt *_
_*Serves 4 people*_

_*30 minutes 5 mins prep *_
_*Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. *_
_*Preheat a skillet over medium high heat. *_
_*Add extra-virgin olive oil, garlic and onions. *_
_*Saute them 2 to 3 minutes then add cherry tomatoes. *_
_*Turn tomatoes to coat with oil. *_
_*Add sherry vinegar or sherry, sugar, pepper flakes and salt. *_
_*Toss to coat tomatoes and roast for 18 to 20 minutes.*_

_*And yummy!!!!!!!! Enjoy!!*_


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 7, 2005)

Heat, I have made that several times and served it over balsamic chicken.


----------



## Heat (Apr 7, 2005)

*abjcooking*

Oh Kewl !!! Its good! huh? Yummy for your Tummy!!


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 23, 2005)

I just saw this the other day on her show...I definitely want to try it; it looked really good!


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

I have made this one before as well. It is very tasty. I used too much vinegar the first time though so next time I will use a little less. This recipe is a keeper though.


----------

